# Best value for bluetooth HRM?



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

What is the best value for a bluetooth heart rate monitor? 

Company switched insurance companies to Humana and I'm going to start logging my bike commutes to get points that I can in turn spend on Amazon bucks, home appliances, etc. They require a HRM or pedometer along with using their app to verify the exercise. 

Looks like there are a couple good options between the Garmin models, 60Beat, BEETS. 

Thanks!


----------



## gadgets&gear (Oct 26, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> What is the best value for a bluetooth heart rate monitor?
> 
> Company switched insurance companies to Humana and I'm going to start logging my bike commutes to get points that I can in turn spend on Amazon bucks, home appliances, etc. They require a HRM or pedometer along with using their app to verify the exercise.
> 
> ...


First of all, great insurance/work situation that you have. I like the prevention concept.

If you are an iphone guy, check out this system. HR monitor as well as Bike computer that integrates with the iPhone via Bluetooth smart. Pretty cool.

https://www.facebook.com/active.intelligent.iMaze

~j


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Android guy here. Phone has bluetooth capabilities so I'm not sure what the difference would be outside of app offerings.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I would be worth investigating the app to see what type of uploads you can do. This will open the doors on many products. 

If the logging has to be through the app, you might have to go with app-recommended option.


----------



## salscott (Jan 16, 2013)

Polar bluetooth chest strap rocks and runtastic mountain bike app is great. I've used digifit and love it...just not for biking.


----------



## salscott (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok...just picked up cyclemeter due to a review here and dig it. My bluetooth polar strap works great with it.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Add another for the Polar H7. I use it with Strava flawlessly.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

Polar H7 is not compatible with most android phones. It requires bluetooth BLE support (aka smart bluetooth), which stock android do not have yet.
Only few handset are compatible. Polar states only iphone 4S and up are compatible.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Polar H7 works great with all my equipment!!!


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I use the Wahoo Blue HR with the Wahoo fitness apps and Strava.


----------

